# Can anyone rehome a feral cat on death row in Sussex?



## siennamiller (23 April 2015)

He's at the RSPCA. Pm me for details.


----------



## Roody2 (23 April 2015)

Can you put a post on 'Surrey horse and pony' group on FB- there was someone on there the other day enquiring about yard cats.


----------



## siennamiller (23 April 2015)

Have requested to join, thanks


----------

